# Sig vs XD45



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has both of these, or has shot both of these. What's the main difference between them? Lately all I hear is how good the XD45's are.

Thanks...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, you can probably tell I prefer Sigsauer pistols. I have shot the XD9 and I like it. In fact, if I were to get another 9mm (.45 ammo prices are too high) I'd consider the XD9. I do believe the Sigsauer line is better built than the Springfields.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I have shot both on several different occasions. The XD 45 is indeed a mighty pistol. But it lacks the refinement and distinction of a Sig p220. If it were up to me I would cough up the will extra money for a Sig. But that's just me.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Sig220 vs XD45*

I'm an XD45 owner, but I'd have to say the Sig is better on the quality engineering. The price difference is pretty big and that's probably why they show a little different under the hood. I would pay the higher price for the Sig, but I would be hard pressed to pay that much for the XD.

The Sig guns have a SA trigger that is tough to beat. I also like being able to put some nice wood grips on it. The polymer guns look terrible to me, but the XD fits me well and shoots like a dream. I've never cleaned a Sig, but the XD sure is quick and easy to strip and clean.

That said for the money I'm very happy with my XD, but I may have to spend a little eventually to nice it up. NP3 on the slide, stainless guide rod and some nice night sights to replace the stock white dots on mine.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Bottom line: which one do you like better?

I've shot a few XD's. For some reason, they don't fit me. Don't know why, they just don't exactly feel right. So unless I just find one that's too cheap to pass up at a gun show, I'm going to pass. But that's just me. There's a lot of people out here who love the XD's, and I'm sure not going to say they're wrong. 

Sigs fit me, for some reason. 

But I think it's going to come down to personal preference. Shoot both. If the sig outshoots and feels better than the XD, that's what you should go for. If the XD fits you better, there you go.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

IMHO it would be tough to beat a Sig, but I admit, I do like the XD line. I've only shot the 4" 9MM XD, but I did like it. It took some getting used to, but after that, I shot well with it.

To me, they do feel very different from each other so I would most certainly shoot both in person to see how YOU feel about them.

While I'm a HUGE Sigarms fan, I am not foolish enough to think they are the be all end all of handguns. What is best for me might not be best for you.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

There is a police supply store near my office that has a Sig P220 for just $700 NIB.

I cannot remember if it has a rail or not, but I think it does.

If I ever decide to get a .45...it will be that gun, unless of course, they sell it. If they do sell it, I will still get a P220...just not that exact one.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> IMHO it would be tough to beat a Sig, but I admit, I do like the XD line. I've only shot the 4" 9MM XD, but I did like it. It took some getting used to, but after that, I shot well with it.
> 
> To me, they do feel very different from each other so I would most certainly shoot both in person to see how YOU feel about them.
> 
> While I'm a HUGE Sigarms fan, . . . . . . . What is best for me might not be best for you.


+1

Everyone will have their own opinions about which manufacture's product will work the best for their needs. I have not shot the XD45 but I do have a XD9. I have found that I enjoy the Sig far more than the XD. Both hold nice but I like the extra weight in the Sig for holding and control. The increased cost of a Sig may not be worth it for some individuals, but I am willing to pay more for the higher level of refinement.

For me, Sig = Pure shooting enjoyment


----------

